# Old Monk Bottle



## thturk (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a bottle with "Old Monk Quality Supreme" embossed in cursive around the bottom (highlighted in photo).  The maker's mark is an A in a circle with a line underneath.  (Armstrong Cork Company, Dunkirk IN.)  Patented Design No. 85689.  Also a stand alone 7.  I saw one on Ebay but couldn't find it the next day when I went back for a better look.  Anybody know what was in this bottle?  Please don't tell me after shave.[:'(]  Who would want to smell like an old monk![sm=tongue.gif]

 Trish


----------



## woody (Oct 5, 2005)

The one on eBay says it was a rum bottle.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Collectible-Bottles-2-Cologne-1-Old-Monk-Rum_W0QQitemZ6210265610QQcategoryZ369QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Not sure.........


----------

